
Nokia could soon find itself in the middle of a 5G power struggle - notlukesky
https://www.protocol.com/nokia-5g-power-struggle
======
Nokinside
Nokia gets 5G deals just fine.

Nokia's trouble with profitability is supplier (Intel) for their ReefShark 5G
NR chipset family. Nokia's ReefShark is really advanced design and Intel could
not manufacture the chip for the specs and price range they promised. This
caused huge additional R&D investment increase because Nokia needs to redesign
parts of their 5G architecture.

~~~
notlukesky
Why did they go with Intel, which has a spotty record the last decade? Apple
even ditched them for the iPhone.

